# Dreams whilst TTC



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

Upon request, this thread is for all to share their   dreams whilst ttc

a little bit of light relief

Sweet dreams

Em


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Em!

Here are a couple but I've heard much funnier ones!

*Dream 1:*
I had a dream last night that I was a new embryologist on my first day of work. I was told that there was a classroom full of women who needed their eggs collected. When I went in there, there were no women, just open notebooks, pencils, coffees where they must have been sitting. My job was to hunt around each desk to 'find the egg' but off course eggs are microscopic so I was looking for droplets of water that might show there was an egg there. It was quite crazy and stressful. 'I kept thinking maybe there's an egg there.. oh no.. that's a coffee spill" lol  I REALLY hope my embryologist is a little more qualified than I was!

*Dream 2: * 
that I went to hospital for my egg collection, and they told me that it's routine to do a full body x-ray and scan first to see if there was anything else that needed fixing while I was under. That I shouldn't worry, and they'd send me the bill after! I think it has something to do with some of additional costs the clinics keep throwing my way. lol


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

OMG it is weird that you mention weird ttc dreams!  I had a dream last night that the drugs were making one boob a hell of a lot bigger than the other!  It was drooping nearly to my belly button!!!  

Sue


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

1st dream
I dreamt of a cycle buddy who is hving twins, i dreamt that i took one her twins out of her belly to look afterr it and then put it back!!!

2nd dream
I dreamt that i was back in a street where i used to live and they were pulling all the houses down. i had  pram with nothing in it, i was walking around with it hoping no one would see i'd gone completlety mad!!!  Anyway eventually i got a baby in the pram but it wasn;'t mine (don't know where it came from!!) The baby ws crying and someone tried to soothe it by picking it up, but it wouldn't settle so i got it and isoothed it and it stopped crying and gave me cuddle as it knew i was its mum.

3rd dream (llast cycle a few months ago)
I dreamt we had a baby girl called flora.  she was so sweet.  she was asleep in the next room but wehen i went in to her the room was all moudy, and her dress was dirty.  The dream seened so real.    

LAsts nights dream
I dreamt i was trying to train my friend to make sausage casserole!! Then me and DH had a big victorian house with old furniture and red velvet curtains which were too small for the window.  I was moaning that the hosue was too big for us to maintain and we needed to move.  Then the dream turned a bit naughty!!!!!!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

These are hilarious!!!
Unfortunately, I hardly ever remember my dreams.
More please!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

just rememebered another i had!!  

I dreamt that the fish in our pond got out and were playing on our patio, they all had arms and legs and 2 heads!!  They were baby fish and quite clearly having a good time.  I know this was meant to be DH's   (with the 2 heads!!) 

We have low motility and mophology!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think my wierdest one was a dream where I was driving in this old fashioned car and I was whizzing around these country lanes and around one corner the road was blocked by loads and loads of pigs a mixture of comical cartoon pigs and real ones  

Cat x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I had a dream Friday night.. I got a BFP! I have had lots of them latley... Wishfull thinking, I think!!! But it feels so real!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

So glad people are sharing them on here  Give alot of insight into what's going on in our heads!

The night before my egg collection (last night) I had that dream where you get up and get dressed to go only to realise you were dreaming and are actually still in bed! This happened 3 times!!

First time I dreamt I'd woken up at 7am and missed the alarm clock and the egg collection (in reality I was supposed to be up at 5am)- total panic!  

The second time I dreamt that I'd gotten up got dressed and gone to work - all my colleagues were saying 'didn't think you'd be in today?' I was like "yeah thought I'd come here first and then do the EC" but then I was quite embarrassed because somewhere I'd lost my clothes and was sitting at my desk totally naked ready for EC!  

The third time I dreamt I'd gotten up and gone downstairs and had a huge row with DW and I was angry at the dogs for waking me up earlier too (they did wake me up at 3am!) and I was totally naked again. I was saying DW "well, I can't bloody well go like this" She was like "Why not?" "I was look, look! I'm bloody naked!" Then the dream got a bit weird because there was a ghost we both saw in the garden so we stopped arguing and all ran upstairs taking the dogs with us!

Anyway so the fourth time the alarm went off I actually pinched myself to make sure I was actually awake


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a dream last night that we got a     and as soon as we got we went to the baby show that day.  I think this is classed as a weird dream, as i have no hope with this cycle!!!!!!


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been having lots of wierd baby-related dreams but then I forget them. 

Last night I dreamt I was smoking and kept telling myself "Dom why the hell are you smoking?? What are you thinking of course you'll never get pg if you keep doing that" the sensation of smoking was so real that when I woke up I had to remind myself that I wasn't a smoker anymore (I quit 7 years ago). Also dreamt that I had a huge row with my DW because she wanted to put one of our dogs to sleep for being too 'exciteable' and I was really upset and she was really mean to me! I gave her a big sleepy cuddle when I woke up though


----------

